# Positive stories of IVF (with PGS) at 42



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

I've have unexplained infertility since I was 33 that we think is to do with an undiagnosed rare inflammatory disease. 

I conceived a DS1 at 36 naturally four months after taking Humira following three years' infertility. 

I subsequently had a PGS freeze-all IVF cycle when I was 39 with an AMH of about 7.6. I got 7 blasts, of which 6 were suitable for freezing, and I got 1 chromosomally normal. I had a natural FET, who is now DS2.

My AMH was 4.6 last May when I was 41. We've just gone back to CRGH with the aim of trying another PGS freeze-all. We're self-funding this time (my parents-in-law paid for the previous cycles) because they aren't supportive of us having a third child. As such, I'm really worried that a single cycle will generate nothing usable and it'll be a huge waste of money.

I wondered if anyone had any positive success stories.


----------



## Lola425 (12 mo ago)

I'm new to IVF this year so you probably know way more than me, but my two cents: If you're going to do PGS then it's probably worth planning on embryo banking 2 cycles if you can afford it, to make it worthwhile. I'm at CRGH and find it frustrating they'll only do PGS once and for up to 8 blasts, so it makes you feel like it's only worth doing the PGS if you can get a high volume of embryos. I'm doing 3 embryo banking cycles at CRGH in a row - the first one was okay for my age (40 - and I have pretty good AMH - 12 - but high FSH), and we got 4 day 3 embryos from 6 eggs. 2nd cycle was much worse as 2 follicles lept ahead of the others, so we only one day 3 embryo. So just really hoping the 3rd cycle will be more like the first than the second...


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Lola425 said:


> I'm new to IVF this year so you probably know way more than me, but my two cents: If you're going to do PGS then it's probably worth planning on embryo banking 2 cycles if you can afford it, to make it worthwhile. I'm at CRGH and find it frustrating they'll only do PGS once and for up to 8 blasts, so it makes you feel like it's only worth doing the PGS if you can get a high volume of embryos. I'm doing 3 embryo banking cycles at CRGH in a row - the first one was okay for my age (40 - and I have pretty good AMH - 12 - but high FSH), and we got 4 day 3 embryos from 6 eggs. 2nd cycle was much worse as 2 follicles lept ahead of the others, so we only one day 3 embryo. So just really hoping the 3rd cycle will be more like the first than the second...


Thanks for the reply 

Unfortunately, I don't think embryo banking is going to help me that much 

When we checked last year, I had 13 follicles growing, which is similar to when I was 39. We got 12 eggs last time on that occasion, but - unfortunately - only 7 were mature and we got 7 blastocysts from that, of which six were suitable for PGS. Dr Serhal thought that we might be able to do better this time around, in terms of mature eggs, by waiting another day before triggering.

So, I'm assuming - unless things have changed dramatically in the last year - I'm looking at getting potentially 5-7 blasts from a single cycle.

Unfortunately, we believe that, although it seems that I can generate a high number of blastocysts for my age, most of these will be chromosomally abnormal. We only got one normal blast from six last time via PGS 

We think the problem is on the implantation side, but it's theoretically possible I have chromosome problems, in which case we could get eight blasts for testing with none of them suitable for transfer


----------

